# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Surviving by the water.

## Sluggo

In all my gettings,I have gotten wisdom,not by my own doings,but by listening to the wise.A wise person once told me,a person can eat well when eating from the water.I will never forget that tidbit of information,so here is an idea that will help feed you with ease.Purchase,I will say it again,purchase a well built collapsible fish trap.Why purchase?it is easier to build from a pattern if you need extra,why collapsible?for ease of transporting/ hiding/storing/when not in use.Many collapse to an inch thickness,making it very user friendly,yet work equally as well as bulky,non collapsible versions.More can be carried in a boat,bicycle,backpack,atv,car or truck,allowing the user to set more,plus any un- used game can be released to trap for a later meal.

----------


## Rick

Here are some instructions post by Rebel for a bait trap: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ight=fish+trap

and a thread posted by jthompson with some pictures posted by Jay and Canid: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ight=fish+trap

Gill nets, casting nets, seins, and fyke nets are also examples of compact and effective fish catchers as are dip nets but not as compact. There are even a couple of tutorials on here on how to build nets.

----------


## Lil K

I saw the one Rebel posted and it actually does work for small fish (minnows, etc.) The video he posted showed the plastic bottle with it cut almost in half, leaving barely enough space for the fish to get in. I suggest just cutting off an inch or two from the top and it'll work a lot more efficiently.

----------


## randyt

I've made fish traps from hardware cloth and chicken wire and they worked well. Made up in the typical cylinder/funnel configuration.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Casts nets are extremely heavy. And mine isn't compact. But I know they make smaller ones than 11'. Still he's y even if they're small. A lot of lead...

----------


## LowKey

Cast nets also take skill. I'm like Rick in a canoe. I can just see that thing wrapping itself around me and taking me to the bottom.

I'm still of the opinion that unless there is an epidemic of some sort that takes out 9/10ths of the population, survival in any long term survival situation is going to be risky at best. Especially near any water source big enough to sustain you. Other people are thinking the same thing and you make a clear target out in a boat casting a net. I live across the street from a great bass fishing lake. But there are couple inlets that even on a good day, you don't go into them because people have claimed them as "theirs."

----------


## RandyRhoads

If you can throw a frisbee you can throw a cast net. Provided you get shown a correct way of throwing it

----------


## Sluggo

I think you are missing my point,I also believe folks think too big when we talk survival.I have purposely started conversations( acting as if I was inquiring and naive) just to feel out others thoughts.The average person in emergencys have very limited if any forethought of day to day,possibly long term survival.Most think in 2-3 day terms and no more than a week,after that theft would be their only option.If/when our economy fails,will you be in theft mode in a few short days ( odds are you will be killed during a raid.)Forget the public waters,forget local known waters,everyone else will soon be flocking them to eventually steal what you have caught.do a little scouting,locate small hidden creeks/ streams,hidden ponds,even secluded culverts.These places offer a bountiful supply of aquatic life,hidden because everyone thinks too big.using collapsible fish/ crab traps allow for quick hidden fishing/ trapping while most are storming the large bodies of water,you can secretly be feeding yourself and family.We need to stop thinking big,think small and you will eat better.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Small and stealthy? A rectangular section of net rolled up. When needed use you pieces of bamboo or watever is around threaded through each end. Spread out and stick the ends in the mud until the tips are just below the water unseen. Gill em. You'll catch a lot.

----------


## Rick

but I don't buy into the if/when scenarios. I don't think anyone is thinking too big either. I have a couple of gill nets that will fit in my cargo pants pocket. The difference being, I could use my gill net to trap birds too. You won't do that with a fish trap.

----------


## Sluggo

Well to each his own,just remember everything you can just in case a scenario you didn't think would happen did.As far as fish traps catching only fish,you need to experiment a bit more.On countless occasions my fish only traps have caught mice,ground squirrels,snakes,and numorous birds ( all set on dry land and often without bait.)when set in the water they are constant suppliers for meals.So hear is the deal,perhaps your or even the masses do not think to big,congrats,but for those who just might feel overwhelmed with it all,think smaller..........kinda like the government hmmmm!Oh one more little small tidbit,say you need a meal and your nets and collapsible traps are incapacitated.If you can locate a wide mouth jar,or a wad of chicken wire,fashion the wire into a tube with one end closed,bait the wire tube or glass jar,set it/ them in the open,say a field edge.Birds will enter the open end and always try to exit the closed end.For the naysayers,I do this every season for squirrels and catch birds in abundance

----------


## randyt

I've made fish traps from tires less the rim. Not real noticeable by the average joe.

----------


## hunter63

> I've made fish traps from tires less the rim. Not real noticeable by the average joe.


Would like to see that......

----------


## randyt

Don't currently have a picture but can explain. Lash the sidewalls together about  two thirds of the way up. Then perforate the bottom of the tire with holes using a awl, punch bullets etc. The holes need to be able to drain water. Holes can be cut with a knife too. Then hook a rope opposite to the perforated bottom. Put some bait of sorts inside and toss it in. Position it in such a way it can be pulled up fast. I have caught fish with this.

----------


## Sluggo

I can see the tire trap being a good one and not be noticed.I hope we never need to exercise survival techniques because we a forced to,but it would be foolish to think it will never happen.My motto is," Practice when not required,know it when it is".

----------


## LowKey

As long as I have a good supply of usable Yamamotos I could catch enough to eat in less time to set and sink a trap.
As for the small streams and ponds, trust me, if you've thought of it, everyone else of a similar mindset has too. Most waters will be fished out in no time if any collapse is bad enough.

----------


## Rick

I wasn't dissing your idea simply trying to add to it. Fish traps have always been a good way to acquire fish. Any device that does the work for you and allows you to be doing something else in the interim is a good idea. If you've been successful catching small game with fish traps all the better. Multi-use is the best.

----------


## Sluggo

> As long as I have a good supply of usable Yamamotos I could catch enough to eat in less time to set and sink a trap.
> As for the small streams and ponds, trust me, if you've thought of it, everyone else of a similar mindset has too. Most waters will be fished out in no time if any collapse is bad enough.


I think the point I'm getting at is,the masses do not have any plan.The masses do not worry,they are not of any mindset other than keeping a three day supply of water and hamburger helper.Sure every well known lake,stream,pond or river will be hit hard,but the separation will be the abilities folks have.How many do you suppose have practiced setting traps under ice,not on a popular lake,but in a culvert hole on an abandoned road,or a water filled ditch line to small to hold anything of size?When I say think small,eat big,that is totally against the grain and mindset of the masses.We live in a selfish society,that alone is reason enough to think small,less noticed and well fed.Again,I hope nothing ever happens,I happen to believe in a Creator who loves his children,but good and bad also falls on his children,I choose not to be slothful,and faithfully believe my minnow traps will be filled and I can share the bounty!

----------


## Mischief

> but I don't buy into the if/when scenarios. I don't think anyone is thinking too big either. I have a couple of gill nets that will fit in my cargo pants pocket. The difference being, I could use my gill net to trap birds too. You won't do that with a fish trap.


Yes I can catch a flying fish,Look it up

----------


## Rick

Yes but to be truly multi use can you catch a swimming duck?

----------


## Sluggo

The Indians would float bushel gourds in small impoundments for several weeks untill the ducks would become accustomed to them floating around.After a few weeks,they would cut eye holes in the gourds and slip them over their heads.They would walk out into the water imitating a floating gourd,reach up from below a duck,grasping its legs and quickly pulling it under,snap its neck and put it in a woven net bag tied to their sides.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Also done with reeds or whatever else is natural. I want to film doing this but I can't get the camera covered up enough. If I cover it and the blinking red light enough then you can't see what it's recording....

----------


## Rick

Um....go into options and turn the red light off. Of course you stand the chance of recording 40 minutes of your truck seat on the way home but........

----------


## hunter63

I have seen plenty of people catching "Mud bugs", crawfish, in the ditches along I-49 in Louisiana. 
But with the trash, oils, and chemicals, I don't know if these small spots may not be your best bet on catching some thing to eat.

----------


## RandyRhoads

You can't turn the red light off.... You can turn the beeping off but that's it... Plus the lens and glare give you away pretty easily even without the red. The light I can tape over.

----------


## Sluggo

> I have seen plenty of people catching "Mud bugs", crawfish, in the ditches along I-49 in Louisiana. 
> But with the trash, oils, and chemicals, I don't know if these small spots may not be your best bet on catching some thing to eat.


That's why I suggested getting off the beaten path and locate the forgotten areas.Frogs are your environmental indicators,whatever is going on in the water,frogs will tell you.If you do decide to eat from a road ditch,ask the frogs first.

----------


## Enigma

> I think you are missing my point,I also believe folks think too big when we talk survival.I have purposely started conversations( acting as if I was inquiring and naive) just to feel out others thoughts.The average person in emergencys have very limited if any forethought of day to day,possibly long term survival.Most think in 2-3 day terms and no more than a week,after that theft would be their only option.


What emergencies have you 'survived' through? I'd be keen to read that, rather than read your opinion about other people.

----------


## Enigma

here's my second ever fly I tied, a few years back. What are the experts thoughts here?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

> What emergencies have you 'survived' through? I'd be keen to read that, rather than read your opinion about other people.



Enigma, you are challenging a guy that has not logged onto the forum in over a year.  

What is the point?  Are you addicted to conflict?

----------


## hunter63

> here's my second ever fly I tied, a few years back. What are the experts thoughts here?
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Gotta ask the fish.......

----------


## Enigma

> Enigma, you are challenging a guy that has not logged onto the forum in over a year.  
> 
> What is the point?  Are you addicted to conflict?


Conflict? no. 

first off, I have no idea how to tell if someone has logged in or not, and secondly, I don't have much patience for big mouths, who sit on their arses judging others. Especially from words on a screen. if my questions are causing YOU issues, them I apologise, that is, and never will be my intent here. Forums are full of people big on opinions, but not big on getting their arses dirty doing things for real. 

The fly tying question I posted above, was genuine by the way.

----------


## hunter63

> Conflict? no. 
> 
> first off, I have no idea how to tell if someone has logged in or not, and secondly, I don't have much patience for big mouths, who sit on their arses judging others. Especially from words on a screen. if my questions are causing YOU issues, them I apologise, that is, and never will be my intent here. Forums are full of people big on opinions, but not big on getting their arses dirty doing things for real. 
> 
> The fly tying question I posted above, was genuine by the way.


Yeah, well pretty easy to "call out" someone that has been long gone......That's just sad......LOL
Must be slow times out in the bush......

----------


## Enigma

Hunter, I genuinely have no idea how to tell if someone is 'long gone'. I honestly just read the words on the screen. I could throw the same "sad'" stuff back at you, with a lot of the posts here, but I don't, because I know how forums work. 
You always get a 'core' group, who are extremely over-protective of 'their' forum, for whatever reasons they have. When a 'newbie' comes along, they enjoy the new situation, and focus on every word written by the 'newbie'. 
What is actually 'sad' Hunter, is if we all met in REAL life, we'd probably be having a good time together.

can you focus on the good we can all do for each other , rather than the negative? I'm not perfect, I can also get pissed off at stuff I read here, but so far, from how I interpret how this forum operates, I have no reason to have a go at the dudes that run this place, such as yourself; you all seem to be quite genuine, if a little blasé about answering genuine questions, by us 'newbies'. (Totally understandable, been there done that on public forums).

and no, I don't have 'slow times out bush', I'm here to learn as much as I can about Nth America, in as little time I have, before it may become all too real mate. :-)

----------


## hunter63

Just an FYI.....
Sluggo's post #26 is dated 04-02-2014........

Taking it a step further...clicking on screen name....View forum posts...will tell you when his the last post was made.

----------


## Enigma

Thank you Hunter.

----------


## Rick

Clicking on screen name then View Profile will tell you the last time a person logged on even if they didn't post anything.

----------


## 1983

Eat the things other people won't want to or won't think of.

Fresh water clams, Crayfish, Turtles, Smaller fish, Snakes, Frogs, Cattails, ect.

As for catching allot of these things if you can learn from someone that poaches. No condoning the act of poaching unless you have hungry family waiting back home but those guys have to me notoriously sneaky to fill the cook pot back home and I've had the pleasure of rubbing elbows with some of the old school local back woods fine folks when hunting didn't really have a season and meat was usually what was for dinner.

A good deal of what I did learn from these people can be done with some brass wire and fishing line so if your set is discovered by Johnny law you're not out much in the way of money. I've even seen trot lines done up with nails tied to cheap fishing line and the odd rat trap used to catch squirrels and the likes.

I can post some of my learning if people are interested if you folks are OK with that type of talk and I'd like to hear back if you have a tidbit or two yourself.

----------


## Old Professor

I do think the OP has a point about gathering food from tiny streams and culverts. Purely because of curiosity, I have explored the fish content of pools below culverts on a stream flowing through my uncles farm in Penna. It was amazing how many fish were in those pools and some were surprisingly large.  And that does not take into account the huge population of crayfish in streams in that area.  I think it is a good idea to acquire the means to exploit that resource, ie: minnow/fish traps, minnow seines, gill nets, and set/trot lines.

----------


## hunter63

One park that was the site of our city's rendezvous, had a pond on it.

They found red crawfish an invasive species in it as the buckskinner's kids were catching them on a string bated with pieces of bacon.

They tried to poison them out......ended up filling in that pool.

Some thought that a "helpful person" had placed them in that pond.

Anyway...point is, ....yes, the are resources and even dried up ponds can come back to life after a rain....
Fish, frogs, turtles, and crawfish.

----------

